# RockShox Dämpfer Abstimmung



## Indian Summer (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Folgende Frage haben wir per PN erhalten. Stellen sie inklusive unserer Antwort hier rein, damit 
alle davon profitieren können:

Frage:
_"Ich würde mir gerne den Rock Shox Kage Dämpfer ins Aurum basteln. Ich fahre einen M Rahmen und 
wiege 72 kg. Welchen Tune brauche ich und welche Feder kannst du mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Beste Grüße"_

Da wir einen super Draht zu den beiden Europa OEM-Gabel- und Dämpferspezialisten von RockShox, 
Daniel Portmann und Torben Borowy haben, haben wir diese Frage gleich weitergeleitet. Daniel und 
Torben suchen jeweils zusammen mit den Herstellern die optimale Dämpfereinstellungen für 
die einzelnen Modelle, damit die Serienmodelle möglichst gut abgestimmt sind. Hier sind übrigens 
zwei interessante Links zu diesem Thema:

 Techno Tipp: Der richtige Dämpfer für dein Bike - ein Kaufguide auf MTB-News sowie 

 der Bericht über die IBC Fahrwerks-Testsession mit Torben von RockShox zur Abstimmung der Dämpfer 
für das IBC-Projekt "Community Bike", der sehr schön zeigt, worin Torbens und Daniels Arbeit genau besteht.

Hier also die Antwort von Daniel:

"Ist halt immer so eine Sache mit Tune-Empfehlungen, kommt schlussendlich auf den Fahrer drauf an.

Das Aurum hat ein durchschnittliches Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2.6 und das heisst rein rechnerisch 
"M Rebound & M Kompression".

Ludo May fährt zum Beispiel MM. Wenn er aber eher ein passiver Fahrer ist ev. ein ML-Tune?

Betreffend Federhärte schaust du am besten bei Tim Flooks: 

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Ich hoffe, das war einigermassen verständlich."

Ist es, Dani! Besten Dank für deine Antwort!

Hoffe, diese Infos helfen dir, den richtigen RockShox-Dämpfer zu bestellen.

Cheers,

Fritz

PS: Für den Feder-Rechner (Spring Calculator) von Tim Flooks setzt du dein Gewicht in kg (inkl. Ausrüstung und 
Bekleidung), 3 (inch) für "Shock Stroke" und 7.9 (inch) für Wheel Travel ein. Dann wählst du noch den von dir 
gewünschten Sag (28% wenn du es etwas straffer magst, sonst 33%, du kannst ja auch vergleichen, was 
dabei herauskommt) und liest die Zahl ganz rechts im Feld "4 Bar / VPP für Fox/RS/Maz" ab.


----------



## Indian Summer (6. Februar 2013)

_""Könnt Ihr mir sagen ob für das Range 1 (2012), der RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 mit 
Piggy eine gute Wahl ist?

Wenn ja, welche Tunes? Könntet Ihr die RS-Jungs mal fragen - bei Gelegenheit.

Gewicht 72 kg fahrfertig.

Mag ein aktives Fahrwerk."_


Hier also die Antwort von RockShox-Daniel:

"Klar ist der neue Monarch Plus eine gute Wahl!

Empfehle mit deinen Angaben folgenden Tune:
L (low) Rebound
L (low) Compression
HV High Volume Air Can."

Besten Dank Dani, war uns wie immer eine Ehre!

Hoffe, diese Infos helfen dir, den richtigen RockShox-Dämpfer zu bestellen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## husaberg_pue (13. Juni 2014)

Hey Fritz,

Kannst du nochmal bei RS nachfragen?
Ist der Tune für einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 in einem Norco Range Killer B1 Bj. 2013 gleich wie für das Range 1 aus 2012? Ich wiege fahrfertig 85kg und mag ein aktives Fahrwerk...

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Indian Summer (19. Juni 2014)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Hey Fritz,
> 
> Kannst du nochmal bei RS nachfragen?
> Ist der Tune für einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 in einem Norco Range Killer B1 Bj. 2013 gleich wie für das Range 1 aus 2012? Ich wiege fahrfertig 85kg und mag ein aktives Fahrwerk...
> ...



Habe ich soeben gemacht. Du liest von mir.

Cheers

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (23. Juni 2014)

Sodeli, hier die Antwort von Dani:

_Hoi Fritz,

Sorry war on the Road, gib ihm Monarch Plus 216x63 LL HV.

Low Rebound, Low Compression, High volume Aircan.

Gruss Dani_​
Cheers

Fritz


----------



## husaberg_pue (23. Juni 2014)

Thx


----------



## Evilposse (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Fitz!

Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres ein NORCO Range Killer B 2013 aufgebaut, in dem nun ein Vivid Air R2C 2014 M/M Tune sitzt.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das die richtige Wahl in Bezug des Tunes war oder es an der Einstellung liegt, da er bei einem SAG von 30% im stehen, bei einem Durchschnittstrail, schon fast den gesamten Federweg nutzt. Dachte da an mehr Reserven.
Fahrfertig liege ich momentan bei 86 Kg.
Wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr mir in Bezug des Tunes weiterhelfen könntet!

MfG
Martin


----------



## Evilposse (14. August 2014)

Hi

Bisher keine Antwort bekommen, aber egal...
Habe den Dämpfer bei Flatout-Suspension bearbeiten lassen und muß sagen, daß ich noch nie so ein geiles Ansprechverhalten hatte. 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß man da noch so viel rausholen kann.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (16. August 2014)

Hallo..
Ich hätte auch ne Dämpferfrage.. ich hab ein norco atomik dh 2009. gibt es irgenwelche probleme wenn ich den dämpfer andersrum einbaue?
hab das problem das bei meinem neuen RS kage rc der Compressioneinstellknopf unter der sitzstrebe anschlägt. müsste sogar die schon die obere dämpferaufnahme( high/low) umdrehen das er überhaupt in den rahmen passt.

danke im voraus für ne info.


----------



## Fisch1982 (15. Januar 2015)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Hey Fritz,
> 
> Kannst du nochmal bei RS nachfragen?
> Ist der Tune für einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 in einem Norco Range Killer B1 Bj. 2013 gleich wie für das Range 1 aus 2012? Ich wiege fahrfertig 85kg und mag ein aktives Fahrwerk...
> ...


Hey!
Wie bist du zufrieden mit dem Monarch im Range?
Hast du noch den alten oder schon den Debon Air?


----------



## husaberg_pue (16. Januar 2015)

Fisch1982 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Wie bist du zufrieden mit dem Monarch im Range?
> Hast du noch den alten oder schon den Debon Air?


 Hi,

Ich habe mir einen neuen "alten" Monarch Plus RC3 geholt und von Lord Helmchen überarbeiten lassen. Bin wirklich zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

